
The Coconut Crab: No, It's Not from a Science Fiction Movie - DyslexicAtheist
https://apatheticlemming.blogspot.hr/2009/09/coconut-crab-no-its-not-from-science.html?m=1
======
djsumdog
Wow. That's insane. It kinda makes me think of those Snapper Shrimp that make
tiny superheated bubbles by snapping their claws.

